# Milk testing before consumption?



## Rosemary_the_goat (Jan 26, 2018)

I hope I'm asking this in the right thread, I'm new. Our doe just had two kids about a month ago. We want to start milking her for our own family. I have been buying raw cow milk for a year now, but since we got our goats I want to have our own raw milk. I've been researching the process, and want to start separating the kids soon so I can milk mama. But this is my big question: do I need to have my doe tested, blood or milk tested? I have two toddlers, and am currently pregnant. I just wanted to make sure our doe was healthy, and wasn't sure how to go about it? I don't want our family drinking contaminated milk! What did you all do as far as initial testing? If any? Thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can test for CAE, CL and Johnes.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

^ These would be blood tests for diseases transferrable to the kids (although I believe Johnes can affect humans and is transferred through the milk). Milk from CAE+ and CL+ goats would not hurt humans. 

To test milk for human consumption you'd need a lab test of the milk, not the blood. They would test for things like tuberculosis, brucellosis, e. coli, listeria, a high white blood cell count indicating infection, etc. Your vet may be able to recommend a lab, or you could call an ag university in your state. Many states also have raw milk advocate groups that could point you in the right direction for milk testing in your area.


----------



## Rosemary_the_goat (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you all! I'll look into those things.


----------



## Blessedfarmwife (Jan 15, 2018)

We have been milking our doe for three weeks, I am new to this milking thing as well, so for my piece of mind, I have been pasteurizing our own milk. (Double boiler method, slowly bring to 161 degrees F for 15 sec. then rapid cool to 40 degrees F) I believe this kills any bad thing and makes it safe for human consumption? Please correct me if wrong!?


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Damfino said:


> ^ These would be blood tests for diseases transferrable to the kids (although I believe Johnes can affect humans and is transferred through the milk). Milk from CAE+ and CL+ goats would not hurt humans.
> 
> To test milk for human consumption you'd need a lab test of the milk, not the blood. They would test for things like tuberculosis, brucellosis, e. coli, listeria, a high white blood cell count indicating infection, etc. Your vet may be able to recommend a lab, or you could call an ag university in your state. Many states also have raw milk advocate groups that could point you in the right direction for milk testing in your area.


You can do a blood test for brucellosis and q fever, both of which would get you sick if it was in the milk. UBRL lab does those tests plus the general bio security like CAE, CL and johnes.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Pasteurizing the milk is a way to make it safe however it also has an effect on the quality of the milk. I am sure there are those here that will disagree with me about the pasteurizing of the milk but in order to kill the bacteria with heat you also kill the enzymes that make it easier to digest plus some other goodies. For what ever this is worth. Test your milk and drink it fresh is my opinion. I have been drinking fresh milk from cows and now goats for a lot of years with no sickness or side effects accept it makes me a little "GOATIE" ever now and then. :crazy:


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

Blessedfarmwife said:


> We have been milking our doe for three weeks, I am new to this milking thing as well, so for my piece of mind, I have been pasteurizing our own milk. (Double boiler method, slowly bring to 161 degrees F for 15 sec. then rapid cool to 40 degrees F) I believe this kills any bad thing and makes it safe for human consumption? Please correct me if wrong!?


I do think there is a disease that goats can have that pasteurizing will not prevent its transfer , it may be Johnes, Also our state vet told me the goat has to be around 2 years old before it will show up. I am new to goat raising, but maybe you can research.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You can test for CAE, CL and Johnes.


There are other diseases that can be transmitted in the milk, Pan American Vet lab has a panel of 7 you can send them a blood sample and get all 7 for $40.00.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

I do the same as far as pastuerizing goes. This is the method (Go to *161F then ice bath) that still keeps the enzymes for cheese making and that I've seen the goat cheese people use. I made excellent creamy chevre last year and the milk tasted great as well. And I feel like I've killed off most of the thngs that could make use sick. Splitting the difference, I guess, but it's working for me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

dldolan said:


> I do the same as far as pastuerizing goes. This is the method (Go to *161F then ice bath).


Do you hold at 161 F for any length of time?


----------

